

My eBay Job: Do 1.3 million people really earn their living from the auction site? - robg
http://www.slate.com/toolbar.aspx?action=print&id=2191907

======
hugh
This article comes so close to telling us what we actually want to know, and
then doesn't. Why no numbers on how many people are in each (bronze, silver,
etc) tier?

~~~
pchristensen
I think you'd have to read the ACNielsen report to get that number (if it was
published). The fact that they have a number like "X people derive primary _or
secondary_ income" suggests that it isn't even in the final report.

------
noodle
i feel like this number would be more correct if it includes things like ebay,
ebay's subsidiaries, companies built around ebay, people who work at drop
shipping companies, people who have stores that make use of ebay as a
distribution channel, etc. etc..

one could only hope that this is what its talking about

